# visitor comments



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Is the reason I cannot seem to make visitor comments due to the fact that I am a newbie? Just want to thank people for comments/reps etc but can't firgure out how?

Thanks x


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

May be the case. I don't think I could make visitor comments either when I joined. Even took a few weeks before I was able to post.

Looking good though TprLG...you got some fans!


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah thanks dude. Gona look better though... watch this space. LMAO. Thats the plan anyway ;-)


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

try again on the 2nd July and you should be able to TprLG


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

So...to satisfy my curiosity...u still a pongo?


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Rightio! Will do. Thanks!


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

scobielad said:


> So...to satisfy my curiosity...u still a pongo?


Lol. Worse... I'm a STAB. LMAO. Medic for a TA regiment of the armoured corps in Wilts.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Heh...big respect for the medics. Bet you've been activated a few times recently?

I'm on the dark side...and usually floating on the water.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

oh no! got your number.

Still, better a matelot than a stab I guess. LOL


----------

